# [SOLVED] Uninstall Quicktime



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been experiencing problems with the updater from Apple. It suggests an update is available for iTunes and also Quicktime (which I never use). The updater never works and just keeps going round in a loop. I tried to uninstall Quicktime, but it was not on the list of programs. So I deleted any references to Quicktime and I uninstalled iTunes.

When I try to reinstall iTunes, I get a message that says "Quicktime was not found. Quicktime is required to run iTunes"

When I run the install for Quicktime, I get a message saying "A newer version of Quicktime is already installed. This installation of Quicktime cannot proceed"

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Hi Tom you could try the method here https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2310474?tstart=0
Or this iTunes: Completely Remove iTunes and QuickTime - GROK Knowledge Base
one last thought is use revo uninstaller
Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Thanks joeten. I'll give that a try and update later


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Hi joeten

I've worked through all the items you suggested and I still have the problem

I uninstalled and reinstalled iTunes. When I start iTunes I get a message "Quicktime was not found. Quicktime is required to run iTunes. Please uninstall iTunes and then install iTunes again"

I have downloaded Quicktime installer. When I run, I get the following message "A newer version of Quicktime is already installed. This installation cannot proceed while the newer version of Quicktime is installed."

When I search C:/ for "Quicktime", the only results I get are log files, two of which (with today's date) are attached.

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Try Revo in hunter mode Revo Uninstaller Will Hunt Down Your Bloatware


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Thanks joeten.

I have Revo and I'm afraid there is no shortcut, file etc. that I can drag to it in Hunter mode. There is nothing referring to Quicktime left on my PC. This is what has me puzzled.

I've tried the new Microsoft "Fix It", but it finds nothing either.

Have you any idea where I can *safely *download the old Microsoft tool 
*msicuu2.exe*

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

The clean up utility could be worth the shot


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Go to Start/Search and type* regedit* and press enter. In the Registry Editor, go up to *Edit/Find i*n the *Find What* box type *Quicktime *and press *Find Next*. It will stop at something, press the *Del* key on the keyboard, Press *Enter* to acknowledge the deletion, then press *F3* to continue searching. Do these last 3 steps until you see the message* Finished Searching the Registry*. Restart and install iTunes.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Cleaned the registry.

The only entry I could not delete was VIDEO_QUICKTIME Moniker Class

Problem still exists when I try to install Quicktime ("a newer version is already installed......")

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Quictime latest is 7 (7.7.5) Apple (United Kingdom) - QuickTime - Download you cannot have newer than that it would need to be a beta to be newer.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Yep!

That's what makes it so annoying!

It seems to be a common problem (according to Google search results) 

I've obviously got the nuclear version though, and nothing seems to work.

Is there anything that I can do from the command prompt (would need step-by-step instructions)?

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

See if it is in startup using msconfig Using Msconfig to troubleshoot conflicts in Windows Vista, Windows 7, and Windows 8
I believe this is all the commands Start | Run Commands for Windows XP, Vista and Windows 7 | Windows CMD | SS64.com
And this is fro the removal of itunes and all related softwares 3 Ways to Uninstall iTunes - wikiHow
Hope one works.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Thanks joeten

I am now getting a message at startup (before any of the below actions)
“Apple Application Support was not found. Apple Application Support is required to run iTunesHelper. Please uninstall iTunes and install iTunes again. 
Error 2”

*First Option* (making changes to msconfig).

1) When I restarted I did not get any message stating that Windows has blocked startup programs and indicates the Blocked startup programs icon in the notification area (far right) of the taskbar. Was therefore not able to proceed as per instructions.

2) Tried to install Quicktime again and failed with usual message about newer version already installed.

Reset msconfig to “Normal Startup”

*Second Option* – Start/Run Commands (Add/Remove Programs appwiz.cpl

1) Simply opens the “Uninstall Programs” window.

2) Quicktime is not in the list.

*Third Option* – 3 Ways to Uninstall iTunes

1) This uses the standard control panel uninstall method. It says to uninstall iTunes (which is already done).

2) It also says the following “In the following order, remove these programs using the Add or Remove Programs utility. Failure to remove these items in the order that they are listed could have "unintended consequences," according to Apple.[1] Removing these related components is essential to fully uninstalling iTunes. •QuickTime
a. Apple Software Update
b. Apple Mobile Device Support
c. Bonjour
d. Apple Application Support (iTunes 9 or later)

3) The only one of the above visible is Bonjour. When I select uninstall, I get a popup message saying “the feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. Click OK or try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package ‘Bonjour.msi’ in the box below”

4) The path in the box is for my daughter and is C:\Users\Karen\AppData\Local\Apple\Apple Software Update\

5) I opened C:\Users\Karen\AppData\Local\Apple\Apple Software Update\ and it is empty.

6) I searched C:\ for Bonjour and found one folder called Bonjour in C:\Program Files with the following files mdnsNSP.dll and mDNSResponder.exe

7) Opened Program Files Folder (as instructed, so as to delete), searched for Bonjour, iTunes, iPod, QuickTime. 

8) Did not find Quicktime. Found iPod and was able to delete. Found Bonjour and iTunes folders and tried to delete.

9) Failed to delete both folders with the following message “The action cannot be completed because the folder, or a file in it is open in another program. Close the folder or file and try again”

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Try stopping the program in startup then try uninstall


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

How do I do that, and which program?

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

One other thought is try from safe mode.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

msconfig and stop the service and remove the check mark.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Thanks

Again, can you tell me how to do that?

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

See here services and startup Using System Configuration (msconfig) - Windows Help don't stop any MS services hide those you can set that back to normal when you're finished.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

10) Stopped iTunes and Bonjour in ipconfig

11) Managed to uninstall Bonjour using Revo (I put a dummy bonjour.msi in the folder belonging to my daughter that I mentioned earlier)

12) Checked C:\Program Files. Bonjour folder was gone. iTunes folder was there and I deleted it.

13) Ran the Quicktime install and it failed again with “newer version” error.

14) Reset ipconfig to normal startup and restarted

15) Ran Quicktime installer again and it failed again with “newer version” error.

T


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

16) Started in Safe Mode

17) Ran Quicktime installer again and it failed again with “newer version” error.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

I got too tell you I am out of ideas, it has to be a reg entry, that is all we have left that did not go completely when you tried earlier.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Tom I don't know if this will make a difference, but try running disc clean up and temp file cleaner TFC Download And make sure you have the recycle bin emptied. Just in case the info is being stored somewhere amongst them.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

Thanks for the support joeten.

I'm exhausted with it too!

I'll keep plugging away and if I get a result, I'll post it here.

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

No problem if I can think of anything I will let you know.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Uninstall Quicktime*

GETTING THERE - SLOWLY BUT SURELY!!

I installed an earlier cersion of Quicktime and it installed ok and without the "newer version" error message. I then uninstalled and re-installed iTunes and EUREKA, it installed ok.

Objective achieved. I now have access to iTunes (I never really used Quicktime).

I'll wait for the next prompt for an update and pray that Quicktime will install the required updates. If it does not, I'll just ignore it.

Thanks to *spunkfunk *and in particular *joeten *for all your help. I'm learning every day!

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Go figure lol, at least you have access to your itunes.


----------

